# Tacticool Mauser Stock



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

I bought one because I have three Mauser builds (2 M48's and one M98) coming together at one time...next couple weeks...two (6.5X55 and 308) should be range ready this weekend. I have no stocks in sight...Richards Microfit is taking for ever and I got word the turn around time for Douglas Barrels is pretty quick. They said three to four weeks!

What got my attention is the fact I should (according to their advertising) be able to flip the aluminum bedding block so I can swap between intermediate and standard large ring mausers! Hell of an idea!

Made by Magpul so it shouldn't be terrible unless your an mauser elitist...then you might have a heart attack!

Any way...anyone monkey feel one of these?


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

Got it in last night.

It is basically in the stock, but the the cartridge in the mag is not high enough for the bolt to pick it up...so I'm going to check it tonight to see if it needs to/will go down deeper in the stock.

This action is chambered in 6.5X55...


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

Got the scope on last night...

A lot of crickets around here! LOL


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Meh. Not my cup of tea but if you like it that's all that matters.


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

I knew the "crickets" comment would shake someone into action! LOL

Seriously though...the stock is pretty cheaply made, but if someone took the time to make it out of quality parts...it would be a very nice stock...for this style of stock.

That said...it is stiffer than my....Savage Model 16 stock.


----------

